# SAQA - Only Tertiary or School Leaving Certificates too?



## Vish07 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have an MBA and I have already got SAQA evaluation for my bachelor and masters degrees. At that time, I thought it should be enough to get my highest two degrees evaluated.

Now I've sent a member registration application to IBASA for business analyst. They have not yet replied but I'm suddenly thinking - Did I also need to get my school-leaving certificate evaluated by SAQA?! Either for this stage, or for the final visa application stage? Should I get it done now or wait & watch?

Thanks...


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Don't think you need to get your SLC evaluated. Highest two degrees which are in line with your resume and the critical skill you are applying for should be evaluated.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

CSVindia said:


> Don't think you need to get your SLC evaluated. Highest two degrees which are in line with your resume and the critical skill you are applying for should be evaluated.


Phew, that's a relief! I never thought about this, I also got only my BA and MA degrees evaluated by SAQA. Hope they suffice..


----------



## Vish07 (Feb 12, 2017)

CSVindia said:


> Don't think you need to get your SLC evaluated. Highest two degrees which are in line with your resume and the critical skill you are applying for should be evaluated.


Thanks!


----------



## taseng (May 30, 2019)

*Follow up question*



Bookishly said:


> Phew, that's a relief! I never thought about this, I also got only my BA and MA degrees evaluated by SAQA. Hope they suffice..


Hi, I know it's been a while since you posted this, but was evaluation of only your BA and MA degrees sufficient? And, SAQA does not evaluate certifications, like CBAP from IIBA, correct? Thanks.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

taseng said:


> Hi, I know it's been a while since you posted this, but was evaluation of only your BA and MA degrees sufficient? And, SAQA does not evaluate certifications, like CBAP from IIBA, correct? Thanks.


SAQA only reviews any qualifications that are 3 years or more in terms of completing them. SAQA does not review any Short courses or certifications. Do not submit IIBA etc your money will go down the drain. Rather submit your highest qualifications.


----------



## taseng (May 30, 2019)

Thanks for the guidance, Rudo. Very helpful!


----------

